
Ask HN: How are Kubernetes startups doing? - naturalgradient
I know there are quite a few Kubernetes startups around, also from Y-combinator. I have been wondering how they view the container management space.<p>Is there a gigantic pull where everyone is slowly converging towards managed container engines by Amazon&#x2F;Google&#x2F;Microsoft?<p>How much are companies like CoreOS, as early movers, struggling against them? What is their long term view when asked how to survive against the big cloud providers who are racing to the bottom, price wise, and who don&#x27;t even need to a turn a profit on most features?
======
msoad
As someone who worked on cloud stuff (startups and Google cloud) I advise you
not to join cloud startups for monetary goals. In a cloud services startup
you'll learn a lot but most of those startups are aquihired at best.

~~~
naturalgradient
Any war stories/details you could elaborate on?

